# Puppy whines on walk



## Beachfnatic (Sep 21, 2012)

My 3 month old puppy Sydney whines when we go on walks. She is fine running around the house with the leash on and when we go out to go potty. When we walk away from the house, she will walk but she whines and cries. I feel like maybe she is just scared, but I don't know how to make it better for her. I would appreciate any tips any of you might have.
Thank you!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Could you maybe take her out of the house, and stand at the end of her own boundary, i.e. where she starts to feel uncomfortable. Stay there for 5 mins, till she relaxes then move her on a little more with some tasty high reward treat, then stop again. Maybe not over do it the first time, but then build it up over time. I'm sure she'll get there.

For us, we live on a busy road through the village, and Kipper was a bit scared of the cars, cowering whenever one went passed, so we sat there and watched them from a few paces distance for a while, gradually got him used to it, now he wags his tail when a bus goes past.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We just took willow and bracken on Bracken's first walk this morning and bracken squeaked for much of the walk!! I put it down to excitement/overwhelming but we'll see how she is on her next few walks!! You say your pup is 3 months, are you just starting out on walking out or was he fine with it before? Sorry if you've covered this in your post, I can't scroll up in tapatalk!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> We just took willow and bracken on Bracken's first walk this morning and bracken squeaked for much of the walk!! I put it down to excitement/overwhelming but we'll see how she is on her next few walks!! You say your pup is 3 months, are you just starting out on walking out or was he fine with it before? Sorry if you've covered this in your post, I can't scroll up in tapatalk!!


Hi Laura
I was wondering how you had got on with Bracken's first walk, we're a week behind you as Raff had his 2nd jab yesterday. What did Willow think of having Bracken with her and how did puppy class go? At least you've had lovely weather for her first walk - bet it'll be raining next week


----------



## Beachfnatic (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you for your tips and suggestions!  we are just starting off on walking. She is good on our block but as we venture further, she starts crying.


----------

